# blinkende banner Photoshop



## Favole (20. März 2007)

Hi ich bin neu hier 
Und habe mal eine frage :
Ich kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut mit Photoshop aus und würde gern blinkende banner
machen. Kennst sich ja jemand aus?
Könnte mir das vielleicht jemand erklären? Das wäre sehr nett 

würde gern so einen Banner machen

http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/7813/wee11mr2.gif


----------



## schutzgeist (20. März 2007)

Die Animation kannst du mit Image Ready machen (ist bei PS dabei).
Das Ganze musst du die quasi wie ein Daumenkino vorstellen.

Such am Besten mal nach Einsteiger-Tuts für Image Ready


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2007)

Hi,
inzwischen kann man das auch mit PHotoshop machen. Die Animationspalette gibt es seit CS oder CS2 auch in PS.
Und mit PS CS3 wird IR warscheinlich auch vom Markt genommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Favole (21. März 2007)

Danke für die Infos! 
Gibt es eine Internet seite wo sowas schritt für schritt erklärt wird? Sonst versteh ich das nicht so gut. Könnte mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. März 2007)

http://www.rnel.net/search/photoshop/imageready-tutorials-1
ansonsten hier im Forum suchen da gibts ne ganze menge zu oder mal wieder googlen  ,


----------

